# Putin, alle 13 discorso alla nazione. USA: Nucleare se guerra si prolunga.



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Vladimir Putin ha annunciato un importante discorso alla nazione per le 13 di oggi, anniversario dell'annessione della Crimea.
Nei giorni scorsi le intelligence internazionali, facendo riferimento ad alcuni leak di agenti russi, avevano messo in guardia da un discorso di Putin (già pronto) in cui avrebbe minacciato l'occidente di nucleare o guerra mondiale, se non avesse ritirato le sanzioni.
Non è ancora chiaro di cosa Putin parlerà oggi.

Nel frattempo l'intelligence USA avverte:
"Poiché questa guerra e le sue conseguenze diminuiscono lentamente la forza convenzionale della Russia, Mosca probabilmente farà progressivamente affidamento sul suo deterrente nucleare per proiettare forza sul suo pubblico domestico e all’estero.
Le sanzioni e l'occupazione ucraina minacciano la capacità della Russia di produrre munizioni a guida di precisione."


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin ha annunciato un importante discorso alla nazione per le 13 di oggi.
> Nei giorni scorsi le intelligence internazionali, facendo riferimento ad alcuni leak di agenti russi, avevano messo in guardia da un discorso di Putin (già pronto) in cui avrebbe minacciato l'occidente di nucleare o guerra mondiale, se non avesse ritirato le sanzioni.
> Non è ancora chiaro di cosa Putin parlerà oggi.
> 
> ...


Comprate maschere antinucleare e pasticche di iodio


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin ha annunciato un importante discorso alla nazione per le 13 di oggi.
> Nei giorni scorsi le intelligence internazionali, facendo riferimento ad alcuni leak di agenti russi, avevano messo in guardia da un discorso di Putin (già pronto) in cui avrebbe minacciato l'occidente di nucleare o guerra mondiale, se non avesse ritirato le sanzioni.
> Non è ancora chiaro di cosa Putin parlerà oggi.
> 
> ...


Delinquenti


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin ha annunciato un importante discorso alla nazione per le 13 di oggi, anniversario dell'annessione della Crimea.
> Nei giorni scorsi le intelligence internazionali, facendo riferimento ad alcuni leak di agenti russi, avevano messo in guardia da un discorso di Putin (già pronto) in cui avrebbe minacciato l'occidente di nucleare o guerra mondiale, se non avesse ritirato le sanzioni.
> Non è ancora chiaro di cosa Putin parlerà oggi.
> 
> ...


speriamo siano solo dichiarazioni sull' economia russa, ma temo troppo che la "talpa" sia Putin stesso,
come faceva casalino..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Oggi credo che lascerò PC e Internet spento, ho tante cose da fare e rischio di non combinare nulla con questa ansia.


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin ha annunciato un importante discorso alla nazione per le 13 di oggi, anniversario dell'annessione della Crimea.
> Nei giorni scorsi le intelligence internazionali, facendo riferimento ad alcuni leak di agenti russi, avevano messo in guardia da un discorso di Putin (già pronto) in cui avrebbe minacciato l'occidente di nucleare o guerra mondiale, se non avesse ritirato le sanzioni.
> Non è ancora chiaro di cosa Putin parlerà oggi.
> 
> ...


Piuttosto che farmi uccidere dalle radiazioni mi trasferisco in Svizzera per l'eutanasia.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin ha annunciato un importante discorso alla nazione per le 13 di oggi, anniversario dell'annessione della Crimea.
> Nei giorni scorsi le intelligence internazionali, facendo riferimento ad alcuni leak di agenti russi, avevano messo in guardia da un discorso di Putin (già pronto) in cui avrebbe minacciato l'occidente di nucleare o guerra mondiale, se non avesse ritirato le sanzioni.
> Non è ancora chiaro di cosa Putin parlerà oggi.
> 
> ...



L’occidente avrebbe fatto bene a rimanerne del tutto fuori. Ok agli aiuti umanitari ma, per me, andare oltre sta provocando solo una degenerazione inarrestabile.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin ha annunciato un importante discorso alla nazione per le 13 di oggi, anniversario dell'annessione della Crimea.
> Nei giorni scorsi le intelligence internazionali, facendo riferimento ad alcuni leak di agenti russi, avevano messo in guardia da un discorso di Putin (già pronto) in cui avrebbe minacciato l'occidente di nucleare o guerra mondiale, se non avesse ritirato le sanzioni.
> Non è ancora chiaro di cosa Putin parlerà oggi.
> 
> ...


eh e quindi che si fa nel caso minacciasse il nucleare?

no perchè lui può dire: o mi lasciate l'ucraina o uso il nucleare
e noi: vabè per l'ucraina non possiamo far finire il mondo

poi: ora mi dovete levare anche tutte le sanzioni sennò uso il nucleare
noi: vabè leviamole mica si può rischiare davvero una guerra nucleare

poi: voglio la polonia sennò uso il nucleare
noi: ok è nella nato la Polonia ma mica si può rischiare una guerra nucleare

poi: ora voglio la Francia..
noi: spiace per gli amici francesi ma mica si può ecc ecc

alla fine: voglio tutto il mondo o guerra nucleare
noi:e vabbè...meglio schiavi vivi che liberi morti...concediamoglielo e via,,


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> speriamo siano solo dichiarazioni sull' economia russa, ma temo troppo che la "talpa" sia Putin stesso,
> come faceva casalino..



Pensa solo ai toni che ha usato nell'ultimo discorso contro i propri oligarchi.
Se proietti quei toni in un discorso a più ampio raggio, in un'atmosfera trionfalistica visto che parla ad una celebrazione per la Crimea... e poi ieri Biden gli ha dato del criminale e dell'assassino.

Il discorso credo userà parole di terrore, poi bisogna vedere quanto siano reali minacce.... beh, fatto sta che io temo il peggio prima del 24/25.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Delinquenti


Si rischia il nucleare per l’ucraina…
Io sono senza parole


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che farmi uccidere dalle radiazioni mi trasferisco in Svizzera per l'eutanasia.


No, andiamo ad aiutare i fratelli ucraini in nome della libertà! Che vuoi che siano le radiazioni


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2022)

Non voglio seminare pessimismo, ma per me siamo già in guerra mondiale. Si sta facendo di tutto per far infuriare Putin, che è già bello pazzo di per sè.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si rischia il nucleare per l’ucraina…
> Io sono senza parole



Si rischia il nucleare per gli interessi di qualcuno in Ucraina.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non voglio seminare pessimismo, ma per me siamo già in guerra mondiale.


È chiaro


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non voglio seminare pessimismo, ma per me siamo già in guerra mondiale. Si sta facendo di tutto per far infuriare Putin, che è già bello pazzo di per sè.


Esatto. Roba inconcepibile per me


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non voglio seminare pessimismo, ma per me siamo già in guerra mondiale. Si sta facendo di tutto per far infuriare Putin, che è già bello pazzo di per sè.



Continuare a far passare Putin per pazzo non aiuta affatto.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Roba inconcepibile per me



Ora aspettiamo solo la nuova richiesta di Zelensky di No-Fly Zone.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuare a far passare Putin per pazzo non aiuta affatto.


Lo è... Solo che ancora non sappiamo il livello di pazzia


----------



## diavolo (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuare a far passare Putin per pazzo non aiuta affatto.


Cos'è, un filantropo?


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora aspettiamo solo la nuova richiesta di Zelensky di No-Fly Zone.


non credo c'entri molto sinceramente

se non gliela concediamo quantomeno


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Cos'è, un filantropo?



Un dittatore lucido, come è da sempre.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

comunque calma..a parte che minacciare è una cosa fare è un'altra ma poi non mescoliamo la notizia del pentagono con il fatto che deve fare il discorso

comunque sentiamo che dice sto malato mentale...  

ps:ma alle 13 italiane? a parte non so quanto fuso ci sia con mosca


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo è... Solo che ancora non sappiamo il livello di pazzia



Per me non è pazzo. È quello che è sempre stato, un dittatore spietato.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Marzo 2022)

Sembra che i russi non sitamo avanzando ne sul fronte kiev ne sul fronte sud occidentale(mykolaiv per poi andare ad odesssa), ma pare che siano riusciti a prendere Izium, città strategica per l'esercito ucraino con decine di migliaia di militari


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

è probabile anche che sia un discorso per rassicurare i suoi cittadini sulle sanzioni sul default e tutte queste notizie..come se loro non si rendessero conto che iniziano a non trovare piu la roba nei negozi o che i soldi non bastano piu...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non voglio seminare pessimismo, ma per me siamo già in guerra mondiale. Si sta facendo di tutto per far infuriare Putin, che è già bello pazzo di per sè.


Eh già, siamo davvero degli insolenti, povero il Vladimiro furioso!


----------



## diavolo (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Comprate maschere antinucleare e pasticche di iodio


Il primo maggio verrà soppiantata la ffp2 per rendere obbligatoria la tuta hazmat.


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Marzo 2022)

E intanto Kim Jong-Un osserva


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora aspettiamo solo la nuova richiesta di Zelensky di No-Fly Zone.


Tanto la chiede 3/4 volte al giorno..


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è probabile anche che sia un discorso per rassicurare i suoi cittadini sulle sanzioni sul default e tutte queste notizie..come se loro non si rendessero conto che iniziano a non trovare piu la roba nei negozi o che i soldi non bastano piu...


lo spero anche io, magari annuncia quell'accordo con l'India per il petrolio


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh e quindi che si fa nel caso minacciasse il nucleare?
> 
> no perchè lui può dire: o mi lasciate l'ucraina o uso il nucleare
> e noi: vabè per l'ucraina non possiamo far finire il mondo
> ...


Non hai idea di quanta gente la pensi davvero così.
Simbolo del degrado della società occidentale... un mondo di pavidi


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non voglio seminare pessimismo, ma per me siamo già in guerra mondiale. Si sta facendo di tutto per far infuriare Putin, che è già bello pazzo di per sè.


Se lo trovassi per strada gli darei una bella sgnacchera (per intenderci, è la cosa che si faceva da bambini quando si tiravano le biglie in spiaggia) dietro le orecchie (poi scappo, è pur sempre un judoka  ) solo per il gusto di farlo arrabbiare di più 
Battuta, ma rappresenta in pieno quanto me ne freghi della rabbia di sto poveretto.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh già, siamo davvero degli insolenti, povero il Vladimiro furioso!



Per me Putin non è pazzo ma anche se così fosse le strade che vedo sono sempre e solo due: 
1) si asseconda Putin per fermare la guerra in corso si poi si trova il modo di renderlo inoffensivo 
2) si entra in una guerra mondiale 

Personalmente preferisco la prima opzione.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Putin non è pazzo ma anche se così fosse le strade che vedo sono sempre e solo due:
> 1) si asseconda Putin per fermare la guerra in corso si poi si trova il modo di renderlo inoffensivo
> 2) si entra in una guerra mondiale
> 
> Personalmente preferisco la prima opzione.


ma lo stiamo già assecondando..Zelensky ha detto che praticamente non entreranno nella NATO..non è quello che voleva? stato neutrale..


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Putin non è pazzo ma anche se così fosse le strade che vedo sono sempre e solo due:
> 1) si asseconda Putin per fermare la guerra in corso si poi si trova il modo di renderlo inoffensivo
> 2) si entra in una guerra mondiale
> 
> Personalmente preferisco la prima opzione.



A livello personale scelgo la 1 senza minimo dubbio

Fossi un rappresentante delle istituzioni farei di tutto per la 1, ma non potrei escludere la 2


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh e quindi che si fa nel caso minacciasse il nucleare?
> 
> no perchè lui può dire: o mi lasciate l'ucraina o uso il nucleare
> e noi: vabè per l'ucraina non possiamo far finire il mondo
> ...





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non hai idea di quanta gente la pensi davvero così.
> Simbolo del degrado della società occidentale... un mondo di pavidi



Per me può arrivare fino alla Francia, compresa.

Non si scopre ora che il mondo occidentale non è un mondo di pavidi, lo abbiamo scoperto fin da dicembre 2019, quando si è scelto di accanirsi contro il proprio vicino di casa piuttosto che con chi ha prodotto quella schifezza che ci sta assassinando l'esistenza.

E mi sfugge l'automatismo di passare dal volere l'Ucraina al mondo intero.


----------



## mabadi (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è probabile anche che sia un discorso per rassicurare i suoi cittadini sulle sanzioni sul default e tutte queste notizie..come se loro non si rendessero conto che iniziano a non trovare piu la roba nei negozi o che i soldi non bastano piu...


Non dirà chi fornisce armi all'Ucraina deve ritenersi in guerra con la Russia?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma lo stiamo già assecondando..Zelensky ha detto che praticamente non entreranno nella NATO..non è quello che voleva? stato neutrale..



Ci sono trattative in corso. Vediamo cosa annucia Putin oggi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin ha annunciato un importante discorso alla nazione per le 13 di oggi, anniversario dell'annessione della Crimea.
> Nei giorni scorsi le intelligence internazionali, facendo riferimento ad alcuni leak di agenti russi, avevano messo in guardia da un discorso di Putin (già pronto) in cui avrebbe minacciato l'occidente di nucleare o guerra mondiale, se non avesse ritirato le sanzioni.
> Non è ancora chiaro di cosa Putin parlerà oggi.
> 
> ...



Calma calma, le parole politiche vanno sempre pesate. Per esempio nel mio campo, posso garantire che alcune grandi aziende russe che in teoria non dovrebbero pagare l'Occidente per decreto di Stato o pagare il loro debito in Rubbli, stanno continuando a pagare (in dollari). Insomma, dietro ai politici c'è anche una realtà diversa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’occidente avrebbe fatto bene a rimanerne del tutto fuori. Ok agli aiuti umanitari ma, per me, andare oltre sta provocando solo una degenerazione inarrestabile.



Vuoi mettere lo stare fuori dai problemi al tagliarsi le balle da soli ?

Noi nel tagliarci le balle da soli siamo i numeri 1 al mondo,pensavo che dopo la Libia (e tutto quello che abbiamo perso e regalato ai francesi............................) non sarebbe più accaduto,invece eccoci qui a commentare l'Italia che si auto-sanziona per fare un dispetto alla Russia


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vuoi mettere lo stare fuori dai problemi al tagliarsi le balle da soli ?
> 
> Noi nel tagliarci le balle da soli siamo i numeri 1 al mondo,pensavo che dopo la Libia (e tutto quello che abbiamo perso e regalato ai francesi............................) non sarebbe più accaduto,invece eccoci qui a commentare l'Italia che si auto-sanziona per fare un dispetto alla Russia



Sai bene che l’Italia non ha alcun potere di scelta.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Putin non è pazzo ma anche se così fosse le strade che vedo sono sempre e solo due:
> 1) si asseconda Putin per fermare la guerra in corso si poi si trova il modo di renderlo inoffensivo
> 2) si entra in una guerra mondiale
> 
> Personalmente preferisco la prima opzione.


Ovviamente. Per me esiste solo la prima


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per me può arrivare fino alla Francia, compresa.
> 
> Non si scopre ora che il mondo occidentale non è un mondo di pavidi, lo abbiamo scoperto fin da dicembre 2019, quando si è scelto di accanirsi contro il proprio vicino di casa piuttosto che con chi ha prodotto quella schifezza che ci sta assassinando l'esistenza.
> 
> E mi sfugge l'automatismo di passare dal volere l'Ucraina al mondo intero.


non c'è nessun automatismo ma hai capito il senso di quello che volevo dire dai...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per me può arrivare fino alla Francia, compresa.
> 
> Non si scopre ora che il mondo occidentale non è un mondo di pavidi, lo abbiamo scoperto fin da dicembre 2019, quando si è scelto di accanirsi contro il proprio vicino di casa piuttosto che con chi ha prodotto quella schifezza che ci sta assassinando l'esistenza.
> 
> E mi sfugge l'automatismo di passare dal volere l'Ucraina al mondo intero.


Niente praticamente ormai si sono convinti che Putin giochi a risiko  
È la tesi che va per la maggiore per giustificare il “Rambismo” di alcuni prodi senza paura.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Marzo 2022)

Nella serie tv di zilinsky era prevista anche la comparsa di ken shiro e del re di hokuto oppure no ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me non è pazzo. È quello che è sempre stato, un dittatore spietato.


ma tu per pazzo cosa intendi? se per pazzo intendi uno con la camicia di forza e che pensa di essere un alieno come red ronnie, allora non è pazzo, pero pazzo è pure uno che scatena una guerra mondiale rivangando robe dell'anteguerra, questo cita gli errori di lenin, ma cristo santo lenin è morto nel 1924 sti errori li avra fatti anni prima, stiamo parlando di roba accaduta 100 e passa anni fa. 
Se anziche pensare a sti deliri di onnipotenza pensasse ad aumentare il pil procapite della sua gente anziche fare l'affamatore di popoli forse sarebbe meglio, invece sto mentecatto parla come uno nato nel 1900, ok non lo chiamare pazzo ma certi discorsi sono leggermente fuori tempo massimo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Niente praticamente ormai si sono convinti che Putin giochi a risiko
> È la tesi che va per la maggiore per giustificare il “Rambismo” di alcuni prodi senza paura.



Non si tratta di avere paura o fare gli eroi. Ora si deve solo optare per il male minore per il Mondo intero.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di avere paura o fare gli eroi. Ora si deve solo optare per il male minore per il Mondo intero.


Ma evidentemente questo concetto non entra in testa


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

Siamo codardi perché un'eventuale guerra atomica ci fa paura, detto da coloro che hanno fatto andare a remengo una nazione per l'influenza. Spettacolare davvero.


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

*politici ucraini locali affermano che Mariupol sia distrutta al 90%*

ennesima città distrutta, ma ripeto quanto detto ieri a sentire la campana ucraina c'è tempo e nessuna urgenza
dunque avanti a distruggere tutti gli oblast.

l'urgenza c'è tra le persone civili, a Mariupol per giorni in certe zone hanno bollito la neve perchè non avevano l'acqua.
evidentemente gli influencer a Kiev non hanno percepito la gravità di chi rischia di morire di sete e fame.

e il problema non è solo l'inadeguatezza politica di chi recita il ruolo della resistenza, bensì ciò che fanno i vigliacchi in mimetica nel proprio territorio

come riportano le testimonianze di chi è riuscito a lasciare la città, non certo per gli ucraini che ne hanno sfollati pochissimi presentandosi i primi giorni con delle liste di privilegiati, questi eunuchi in divisa usano non solo le strutture pubbliche sul territorio di cui ormai si sono impadroniti senza autorità ma anche le case con i residenti.
usano le abitazioni private sparando da più punti, poi si nascondono e cambiano posto tuttavia le conseguenze vengono pagate principalmente dai cittadini che si trovano sotto i bombardamenti ovviamente.
fanno questo patetico giochetto all'infinito pensando di imitare guerriglie urbane di Sarajevo et similia
tutte testimonienza delle persone che ci vivono che non hanno alcun interesse a mentire, persone abbandonate senza un mezzo privato per fuggire.

il fatto che il 90% della città sia distrutta purtroppo non vuol dire che la feccia militare e paramilitare indigena sia altresì resa concime per porci, perchè appunto essendo dei pavidi topi di fogna non è escluso che usino persino i condotti nel sottosuolo strisciando tra i liquami pur di non affrontare il nemico a viso aperto.
al contrario dell'epica di cui si ammantano con svastiche e video motivazionali in stile camicie brune, sono davvero dei vigliacchi che hanno lasciato distruggere una città con migliaia di vittime per i loro interessi.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma tu per pazzo cosa intendi? se per pazzo intendi uno con la camicia di forza e che pensa di essere un alieno come red ronnie, allora non è pazzo, pero pazzo è pure uno che scatena una guerra mondiale rivangando robe dell'anteguerra, questo cita gli errori di lenin, ma cristo santo lenin è morto nel 1924 sti errori li avra fatti anni prima, stiamo parlando di roba accaduta 100 e passa anni fa.
> Se anziche pensare a sti deliri di onnipotenza pensasse ad aumentare il pil procapite della sua gente anziche fare l'affamatore di popoli forse sarebbe meglio, invece sto mentecatto parla come uno nato nel 1900, ok non lo chiamare pazzo ma certi discorsi sono leggermente fuori tempo massimo.



Un pazzo per me è chi non si rende conto di quello che fa, delle conseguenze.
Putin mi sembra pienamente cosciente delle sue azioni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

E in tutto ciò gli americani non riescono a tenerlo nelle mutande all'idea di lanciare le caramelle (in territorio fuori usa ovviamente)... Quelli buoni con le bombe cariche di senso civico


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un pazzo per me è chi non si rende conto di quello che fa, delle conseguenze.
> Putin mi sembra pienamente cosciente delle sue azioni.


se è quella la tua definizione di pazzo, allora putin ci rientra tranquillamente


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E in tutto ciò gli americani non riescono a tenerlo nelle mutande all'idea di lanciare le caramelle (in territorio fuori usa ovviamente)... Quelli buoni con le bombe cariche di senso civico



Lo fanno per il tuo bene. Non dimenticarlo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se è quella la tua definizione di pazzo, allora putin ci rientra tranquillamente



Se ci rientra Putin forse ci rientrano anche tanti leader occidentali.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo fanno per il tuo bene. Non dimenticarlo.


"i benefici sono maggiori dei rischi" 
Che poi ha senso, per evitare che in futuro Putin o chi per lui possa decidere di invadere l'Europa facciamo una bella guerra che rada al suolo tutto, così non c'è più nulla da conquistare e Putin se ne torna a casa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ci rientra Putin forse ci rientrano anche tanti leader occidentali.


per adesso il pazzoide che rivanga roba antidiluviana è soltanto lui, quando qualche politico italiano andra in giro a dire che dobbiamo riprenderci fiume, la dalmazia, la corsica e pure la gioconda allora ne riparliamo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai bene che l’Italia non ha alcun potere di scelta.



Eh beh,certo,fino a quando avremo i di maio,i speranza,i franceschini al governo,cosa mai potresti fare con questi fantocci ?

Mi rendo conto che anche con Saitama premier non avremo alcun potere decisionale,ma almeno una punta di orgoglio nel dire "oh,questo va contro gli interessi della mia nazione,proviamo a fare in un altro modo",se non altro provare,anzichè dire il classico "si signore,agli ordini signore".

Invece no,legati a doppio filo agli Usa,legati alla NATO che probabilmente ci porterà in guerra per l'ucraina e legati con un nodo scorsoio alla UE che decide anche di quanti _cm_ deve essere una zucchina,un cetriolo o una vongola verace


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> per adesso il pazzoide che rivanga roba antidiluviana è soltanto lui, quando qualche politico italiano andra in giro a dire che dobbiamo riprenderci fiume, la dalmazia, la corsica e pure la gioconda allora ne riparliamo




Putin rivanga quella roba da anni eppure più di qualche politico italiano - non molto tempo fa - lo citava come esempio. 
Qualche folle allora c’è anche da noi?


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

per chi non ha sentito questa perla di Draghi ieri

"Niente allarmi ma se le cose peggiorano pensiamo ai razionamenti’​
cose già dette qua peraltro


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di avere paura o fare gli eroi. Ora si deve solo optare per il male minore per il Mondo intero.


Dipende con che orizzonte si guardano le cose, sei davvero sicuro che il "male minore" pensando a domani mattina non sia un male nettamente maggiore nel lungo periodo? Se perfino la Svizzera che ragiona e programma storicamente nell'ordine minimo di decadi si è schierata col fronte alleato probabilmente non riuscire a difendere questo stato delle cose porterà a conseguenze ben peggiori per tutti noi. In Italia però siamo i maestri della "non lungimiranza" per cui non mi sorprendono per niente certe posizioni diffuse.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Eh beh,certo,fino a quando avremo i di maio,i speranza,i franceschini al governo,cosa mai potresti fare con questi fantocci ?*
> 
> Mi rendo conto che anche con Saitama premier non avremo alcun potere decisionale,ma almeno una punta di orgoglio nel dire "oh,questo va contro gli interessi della mia nazione,proviamo a fare in un altro modo",se non altro provare,anzichè dire il classico "si signore,agli ordini signore".
> 
> Invece no,legati a doppio filo agli Usa,legati alla NATO che probabilmente ci porterà in guerra per l'ucraina e legati con un nodo scorsoio alla UE che decide anche di quanti _cm_ deve essere una zucchina,un cetriolo o una vongola verace



Hai dimenticato che fine ha fatto Craxi?


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per chi non ha sentito questa perla di Draghi ieri
> 
> "Niente allarmi ma se le cose peggiorano pensiamo ai razionamenti’​
> cose già dette qua peraltro


Son 2 anni che non vedono l'ora


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per chi non ha sentito questa perla di Draghi ieri
> 
> "Niente allarmi ma se le cose peggiorano pensiamo ai razionamenti’​
> cose già dette qua peraltro


il razionamento è la soluzione a tutto, tra un pò potremo acquistare solo 3 litri di benzina a famiglia (ma quello è naturale, ancora un dito contro il sovrapprezzo non l'hanno mosso, eppure sento sempre il partito x dire'' non dobbiamo perdere un minuto'')


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Dipende con che orizzonte si guardano le cose, sei davvero sicuro che il "male minore" pensando a domani mattina non sia un male nettamente maggiore nel lungo periodo? Se perfino la Svizzera che ragiona e programma storicamente nell'ordine minimo di decadi si è schierata col fronte alleato probabilmente non riuscire a difendere questo stato delle cose porterà a conseguenze ben peggiori per tutti noi. In Italia però siamo i maestri della "non lungimiranza" per cui non mi sorprendono per niente certe posizioni diffuse.



Per me ora il male minore è scongiurare una guerra mondiale che laddove avvenisse non lascerebbe proprio spazio per pensare al lungo periodo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il razionamento è la soluzione a tutto, tra un pò potremo acquistare solo 3 litri di benzina a famiglia (ma quello è naturale ancora un dito contro il sovrapprezzo non l'hanno mosso eppure sento sempre il partito x dire'' non dobbiamo perdere un minuto'')


Mi pare fosse la Viola ad aver proposto una sorta di green pass energetico. Non sarebbe una cosa così distante da ciò che dici tu.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi pare fosse la Viola ad aver proposto una sorta di green pass energetico. Non sarebbe una cosa così distante da ciò che dici tu.


ah non sapevo si occupasse pure di termodinamica, vedi che donna interessante


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin rivanga quella roba da anni eppure più di qualche politico italiano - non molto tempo fa - lo citava come esempio.
> Qualche folle allora c’è anche da noi?


avoglia quanti ne stanno nel parlamento italiano, si fa prima ad elencare i normali che a fare la lista dei fuori di testa


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi credo che lascerò PC e Internet spento, ho tante cose da fare e rischio di non combinare nulla con questa ansia.


Io c'ho l'ansia dal 24 febbraio, dormo 4 ore a notte (abituato a 8), vado avanti con le red bull all'amianto dell'eurospin, roba che schiatto ben prima della guerra nucleare.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> avoglia quanti ne stanno nel parlamento italiano, si fa prima ad elencare i normali che a fare la lista dei fuori di testa



Su questo mi trovi pienamente d’accordo.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per chi non ha sentito questa perla di Draghi ieri
> 
> "Niente allarmi ma se le cose peggiorano pensiamo ai razionamenti’​
> cose già dette qua peraltro



Ovviamente ciò che viene razionato avrà prezzi stratosferici. Meno male che il folle sanguinario è Putin, questo non vede l'ora di ridurci in schiavitù a tutti quanti.

Quello che sa dire sono proclami di morte per la pandemia e razionamenti per il popolo se domattina sorge di nuovo il sole. Oltre a preoccuparsi per la poltroncina della Van der Kulen.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io c'ho l'ansia dal 24 febbraio, dormo 4 ore a notte (abituato a 8), vado avanti con le *red bull all'amianto dell'eurospin*, roba che schiatto ben prima della guerra nucleare.



Amico mio tu sei un vero eroe


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per chi non ha sentito questa perla di Draghi ieri
> 
> "Niente allarmi ma se le cose peggiorano pensiamo ai razionamenti’​
> cose già dette qua peraltro


Sento odore di "dittatura alimentareh" lontano un miglio.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio tu sei un vero eroe


Purtroppo sono diventato pure intrattabile (causa ethernit ), ho chiesto pure alla gente che non la pensa come me di non quotarmi, anzi approfitto chiedendo scusa all' utente @hakaishin per questo motivo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

''Se Zelensky diventa un ostacolo alla pace, per me deve essere abbandonato,perchè preferisce la terza guerra mondiale pur di non rimanere solo contro la Russia. Sta assumendo una postura che non mi piace, lo vedo come un pericolo per la pace", dice il professore Orsini di sociologia del terrorismo internazionale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Ovviamente ciò che viene razionato avrà prezzi stratosferici*. Meno male che il folle sanguinario è Putin, questo non vede l'ora di ridurci in schiavitù a tutti quanti.
> 
> Quello che sa dire sono proclami di morte per la pandemia e razionamenti per il popolo se domattina sorge di nuovo il sole. Oltre a preoccuparsi per la poltroncina della Van der Kulen.


Ma no, hai frainteso le sue parole, verra razionato così, a noi nulla e a loro tutto


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ''Se Zelensky diventa un ostacolo alla pace, per me deve essere abbandonato,perchè preferisce la terza guerra mondiale pur di non rimanere solo contro la Russia. Sta assumendo una postura che non mi piace, lo vedo come un pericolo per la pace", dice il professore Orsini di sociologia del terrorismo internazionale.


"nella comunità scientificah queso personaggio è deriso da tutti" manco quotato.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sento odore di "dittatura alimentareh" lontano un miglio.



Dai, che dopo i virologi ci dobbiamo sciroppare dietologi e nutrizionisti


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono diventato pure intrattabile (causa ethernit ), ho chiesto pure alla gente che non la pensa come me di non quotarmi, anzi approfitto chiedendo scusa all' utente @hakaishin per questo motivo



La situazione non rasserena nessuno.
Quanto ad @hakaishin non preoccuparti. E’ juventino perciò si può trattare male


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

alle 14 ora italiana c'è la telefonata tra Biden e Xi Jinping comunque, già previsto da ieri, quindi da vedere se sarà confermata dopo Putin e sicuramente cambiano i contenuti


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ''Se Zelensky diventa un ostacolo alla pace, per me deve essere abbandonato,perchè preferisce la terza guerra mondiale pur di non rimanere solo contro la Russia. Sta assumendo una postura che non mi piace, lo vedo come un pericolo per la pace", dice il *professore* Orsini di sociologia del terrorismo internazionale.



Dopo questa dichiarazione si può dire che Orsini era un professore


----------



## sunburn (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io c'ho l'ansia dal 24 febbraio, dormo 4 ore a notte (abituato a 8), vado avanti con le red bull all'amianto dell'eurospin, roba che schiatto ben prima della guerra nucleare.


Non c'è bisogno di agitarsi. Tanto non è che ci si possa fare granché... Non esiste nulla che possa giustificare un olocausto nucleare, quindi se Putin vuole questo, a 'na certa amen. E' come se ci dicessero "fra sei mesi esploderà il sole"... Cosa potremmo farci? Niente.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno di agitarsi. Tanto non è che ci si possa fare granché... Non esiste nulla che possa giustificare un olocausto nucleare, quindi se Putin vuole questo, a 'na certa amen. E' come se ci dicessero "fra sei mesi esploderà il sole"... Cosa potremmo farci? Niente.


È proprio questa situazione di impotenza che mi distrugge


----------



## ignaxio (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Son 2 anni che non vedono l'ora


Chi? E Cosa ci guadagnerebbero?


----------



## Devil man (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è probabile anche che sia un discorso per rassicurare i suoi cittadini sulle sanzioni sul default e tutte queste notizie..come se loro non si rendessero conto che iniziano a non trovare piu la roba nei negozi o che i soldi non bastano piu...



Ci sono video di negozi in Russia strapieni di roba da mangiare


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Chi? E Cosa ci guadagnerebbero?


ottima domanda alla quale....non ti risponderanno!


----------



## numero 3 (18 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma tu per pazzo cosa intendi? se per pazzo intendi uno con la camicia di forza e che pensa di essere un alieno come red ronnie, allora non è pazzo, pero pazzo è pure uno che scatena una guerra mondiale rivangando robe dell'anteguerra, questo cita gli errori di lenin, ma cristo santo lenin è morto nel 1924 sti errori li avra fatti anni prima, stiamo parlando di roba accaduta 100 e passa anni fa.
> Se anziche pensare a sti deliri di onnipotenza pensasse ad aumentare il pil procapite della sua gente anziche fare l'affamatore di popoli forse sarebbe meglio, invece sto mentecatto parla come uno nato nel 1900, ok non lo chiamare pazzo ma certi discorsi sono leggermente fuori tempo massimo.




Pazzi o corrotti o illusi coloro che in questi anni lo hanno assecondato non immaginando a cosa si sarebbe andato incontro. 
Possibile che nessuno vicino a lui si sia reso conto ? Nessun portaborse cuoco o baldracca pronti a renderlo inoffensivo?
Questo è stato un autogol del mondo intero


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Corriere della Serva, La Setta, Gay1. Sempre lo stesso solito carrozzone di propaganda


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "nella comunità scientificah queso personaggio è deriso da tutti" manco quotato.


tu ci ironizzi, ma non è che basta il titolo di professore o di medico per diventare depositario della verita assoluta, è come dire fa il calciatore, pero c'è il calciatore che gioca in serie C, quello che gioca in serie B e quello che gioca in serie A, e tra i calciatori che giocano in serie A c'è quello che gioca nella salernitana e quello che gioca nella juventus, e tra quelli che giocano nella juve c'è o meglio c'era il cr7 e c'è anche il de sciglio o la bernarda. Per farla breve sono tutti calciatori pero un conto è giocare al livello di cr7 e un conto è giocare al livello di un discreto mestierante del pallone, e questo vale per tutte le professioni nessuna esclusa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Chi? E Cosa ci guadagnerebbero?


Il magna magna con la pandemia non ha insegnato proprio nulla vedo. Forse avrò le traveggole


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Pazzi o corrotti o illusi coloro che in questi anni lo hanno assecondato non immaginando a cosa si sarebbe andato incontro.
> Possibile che nessuno vicino a lui si sia reso conto ? Nessun portaborse cuoco o baldracca pronti a renderlo inoffensivo?
> Questo è stato un autogol del mondo intero


gli oppositori interni o sono stati avvelenati col polonio o sono stati sparati o sono morti di sprangate in carcere. Dall'esterno chi doveva fare qualcosa? Se si azzardavano a fare qualcosa gli americani sarebbe partito il coro unanime di americani "esportatori di democrazia con le bombe", di vigilantes del mondo, guerrafondai ecc, in europa ognuno pensa al proprio orticello, e poi avevi le infiltrazioni russe come nel caso di berlusca, salvini e compagnia cantante


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Sì, buonanotte, si riparte con "a chi giova". Torno a lavorare, và.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, buonanotte, si riparte con "a chi giova". Torno a lavorare, và.


Incredibile


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2022)

Notizia shock!!! La 7 manderà in onda "The Servant of The People" con Zelensky


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

-4 minuti al discorso di Vladimiro.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono diventato pure intrattabile (causa ethernit ), ho chiesto pure alla gente che non la pensa come me di non quotarmi, anzi approfitto chiedendo scusa all' utente @hakaishin per questo motivo


Tranquillo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ''Se Zelensky diventa un ostacolo alla pace, per me deve essere abbandonato,perchè preferisce la terza guerra mondiale pur di non rimanere solo contro la Russia. Sta assumendo una postura che non mi piace, lo vedo come un pericolo per la pace", dice il professore Orsini di sociologia del terrorismo internazionale.


Concordo al 100%
Zelensky è già un ostacolo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La situazione non rasserena nessuno.
> Quanto ad @hakaishin non preoccuparti. E’ juventino perciò si può trattare male


Io sto male in questi giorni, sto vivendo male una situazione critica e che sembrava inimmaginabile.

ps sono juventino ma qui sono di casa


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> È proprio questa situazione di impotenza che mi distrugge


E siamo in 2


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia shock!!! La 7 manderà in onda "The Servant of The People" con Zelensky


Ahaahahahahajajajaj
Focu meu


----------



## mabadi (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia shock!!! La 7 manderà in onda "The Servant of The People" con Zelensky


Ritengo abbia pagato i diritti finanziando la guerra in Ucraina.
Ora saranno i primi ad essere bombardati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia shock!!! La 7 manderà in onda "The Servant of The People" con Zelensky


Quoto te per comodità per ricordare a tutti quelli che fanno ironia che c'è un signore in Italia che ha iniziato la vita pubblica con comparsate alla ruota della fortuna se non erro ed è stato poi primo ministro di questo paese (paese G7 non l'Ucraina) portando un partito al 42%, è una canaglia ma tutt'oggi tiene per le pa.lle il parlamento italiano e a livello di abilità politica mette in tasca il 99% dei politici nostrani per cui queste ironie sulla provenienza di questo o quell'altro contano zero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notizia shock!!! La 7 manderà in onda "The Servant of The People" con Zelensky


Che mondo di pagliacci


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quoto te per comodità per ricordare a tutti quelli che fanno ironia che c'è un signore in Italia che ha iniziato la vita pubblica con comparsate alla ruota della fortuna se non erro ed è stato poi primo ministro di questo paese (paese G7 non l'Ucraina) portando un partito al 42%, è una canaglia ma tutt'oggi tiene per le pa.lle il parlamento italiano e a livello di abilità politica mette in tasca il 99% dei politici nostrani per cui queste ironie sulla provenienza di questo o quell'altro contano zero.


zelensky è il beppe grillo ucraino, non è renzi infatti non è furbo e non conosce la politica
renzi ha fatto presidente di provincia, sindaco, segretario di partito, poi governo


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2022)

Ma non parla?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quoto te per comodità per ricordare a tutti quelli che fanno ironia che c'è un signore in Italia che ha iniziato la vita pubblica con comparsate alla ruota della fortuna se non erro ed è stato poi primo ministro di questo paese (paese G7 non l'Ucraina) portando un partito al 42%, è una canaglia ma tutt'oggi tiene per le pa.lle il parlamento italiano e a livello di abilità politica mette in tasca il 99% dei politici nostrani per cui queste ironie sulla provenienza di questo o quell'altro contano zero.


Questo sarebbe il bomba !? 
Ok


----------



## ignaxio (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Il magna magna con la pandemia non ha insegnato proprio nulla vedo. Forse avrò le traveggole


Quale magna magna? XD nessuno ci ha guadagnato. Tutti perdenti, ma l’alternativa era l salute.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sto male in questi giorni, sto vivendo male una situazione critica e che sembrava inimmaginabile.
> 
> ps sono juventino ma* qui sono di casa*



Perché noi Milanisti siamo accoglienti con tutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma non parla?



Il colloquio telefonico di oggi tra il presidente russo Vladimir Putin ed il cancelliere tedesco Olaf Scholz "difficilmente si può definire amichevole".

Non parla perchè starà ordinando a Putin 2 e Putin 3 di armare la valigetta


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quoto te per comodità per ricordare a tutti quelli che fanno ironia che c'è un signore in Italia che ha iniziato la vita pubblica con comparsate alla ruota della fortuna se non erro ed è stato poi primo ministro di questo paese (paese G7 non l'Ucraina) portando un partito al 42%, è una canaglia ma tutt'oggi tiene per le pa.lle il parlamento italiano e a livello di abilità politica mette in tasca il 99% dei politici nostrani per cui queste ironie sulla provenienza di questo o quell'altro contano zero.


Ma infatti noi e l'Ucraina ci possiamo dare la mano. Magari loro, hanno solo lui come comico-politico, a noi lo sono più o meno tutti, oltre a quello di professione e cioè Grillo.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché noi Milanisti siamo accoglienti con tutti.


Come quelli del pd


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Quale magna magna? XD nessuno ci ha guadagnato. Tutti perdenti, ma l’alternativa era l salute.


No vabbè mi mi pigli per il culo


----------



## mabadi (18 Marzo 2022)

Beh lo ha fatto sto discorso? Siamo in guerra o hanno fatto la pace (


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Beh lo ha fatto sto discorso? Siamo in guerra o hanno fatto la pace (



Ancora sta parlando un sindaco russo,a breve ci sarà il disorso di Putin


----------



## Zenos (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh e quindi che si fa nel caso minacciasse il nucleare?
> 
> no perchè lui può dire: o mi lasciate l'ucraina o uso il nucleare
> e noi: vabè per l'ucraina non possiamo far finire il mondo
> ...


E per finire voglio assegnata di diritto una Champions alla Juve. E noi: sgancia quando vuoi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

*Lavrov: qualsiasi trasporto militare verso l' Ucraina sarà considerato un target 
Fonte: Nexta *


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (18 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Beh lo ha fatto sto discorso? Siamo in guerra o hanno fatto la pace (



Ha l'intero mondo civilizzato contro, il rischio attentato è alto, cagasotto com'è probabilmente avrà fatto costruire un bunker pure allo stadio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: qualsiasi trasporto militare verso l' Ucraina sarà considerato un target
> Fonte: Nexta *



Giustamente,eh,sono in guerra.
Oppure la NATO si aspetta che la Russia osservi le tonnellate di armi che entrano in Ucraina senza battere ciglio ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Ha l'intero mondo civilizzato contro, il rischio attentato è alto, cagasotto com'è probabilmente avrà fatto costruire un bunker pure allo stadio



Chi si rivede...sei saltato fuori dal bunker ?


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: qualsiasi trasporto militare verso l' Ucraina sarà considerato un target
> Fonte: Nexta *


i sindacati di Pisa hanno fatto sgamare gli aiuti umanitari


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giustamente,eh,sono in guerra.
> Oppure la NATO si aspetta che la Russia osservi le tonnellate di armi che entrano in Ucraina senza battere ciglio ?


chiaro, ma se li colpisci in Ucraina è un conto, se li colpisci in Polonia o Slovacchia sappiamo poi che succede. Il Bunker lo avete?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chi si rivede...sei saltato fuori dal bunker ?



Ho troppo lavoro e poco tempo, oggi però mi sa che è una giornata importante, non qui a mosca, ma dall'altra interurbana.

Il bunker costa troppo, per ora mi limito, ho notato però di aver anticipato i tempi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> chiaro, ma se li colpisci in Ucraina è un conto, se li colpisci in Polonia o Slovacchia sappiamo poi che succede. Il Bunker lo avete?



Ho un vecchio pozzo che scende giù per 3 metri fino ad una sorta di stanzina 5m x 5. Può essere considerato un piccolo bunker ?  
Comunque ,se individuati,faranno fuoco non appena entrano in suolo ucraino.
O almeno lo spero.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho un vecchio pozzo che scende giù per 3 metri fino ad una sorta di stanzina 5m x 5. Può essere considerato un piccolo bunker ?
> Comunque ,se individuati,faranno fuoco non appena entrano in suolo ucraino.
> O almeno lo spero.


stamattina ho letto che i Polacchi vogliono organizzare una sorta di spedizione nei territori Ucraini dove non sono ancora passati i russi, ce l'avrà con loro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho un vecchio pozzo che scende giù per 3 metri fino ad una sorta di stanzina 5m x 5. Può essere considerato un piccolo bunker ?
> Comunque ,se individuati,faranno fuoco non appena entrano in suolo ucraino.
> O almeno lo spero.



non so se un pozzo va bene. Non penso. Vabbè in caso di olocausto nucleare siamo tutti spacciati, almeno in Europa. Servirebbe un vero bunker con qualche anno di scorte di cibo e acqua. Oltre ai danni da esplosione e radiazioni, scoppierebbe "l'inverno nucleare" con temperature in picchiata di 7-10 gradi (una mini era glaciale) con miliardi di morti per fame.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’occidente avrebbe fatto bene a rimanerne del tutto fuori. Ok agli aiuti umanitari ma, per me, andare oltre sta provocando solo una degenerazione inarrestabile.


Si ma non e normale che la colpa venga ribaltata, il folle sta a mosca
Qualcuno deve fermarlo dall interno


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

beh parla o no sto tizio? che non c'ho tempo da perdere!


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, sottolineiamo una cosa: nello stadio in cui Putin (in tutta la sua criminalità) sta per tenere il suo discorso ci saranno almeno 100.000 persone urlanti e acclamanti tutte con la bandiera della Russia. E' impressionante.

Se da noi, il Drago e Cacarella tengono un discorso in uno stadio, o ci vanno 10 persone o ce ne vanno sì 100.000, ma con pomodori e carote e melanzane da lanciare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non so se un pozzo va bene. Non penso. Vabbè in caso di olocausto nucleare siamo tutti spacciati, almeno in Europa. Servirebbe un vero bunker con qualche anno di scorte di cibo e acqua. Oltre ai danni da esplosione e radiazioni, scoppierebbe "l'inverno nucleare" con temperature in picchiata di 7-10 gradi (una mini era glaciale) con miliardi di morti per fame.


In Europa davvero in pochi potranno raccontarla, siamo il campo di gioco di usa e Russia


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sottolineiamo una cosa: nello stadio in cui Putin (in tutta la sua criminalità) sta per tenere il suo discorso ci saranno almeno 100.000 persone urlanti e acclamanti tutte con la bandiera della Russia. E' impressionante.
> 
> Se da noi, il Drago e Cacarella tengono un discorso in uno stadio, o ci vanno 10 persone o ce ne vanno sì 100.000, ma con pomodori e carote e melanzane da lanciare.


stai sopravvalutando troppo gli itagliani. Pochi mesi fa Peppino Conte ha riempito a tappo la piazza della mia città (non proprio piccola) , sembrava un concerto


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Porca putt!! 

Ci saranno 100.000 persone dentro lo stadio e 200.000 fuori!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> In Europa davvero in pochi potranno raccontarla, siamo il campo di gioco di usa e Russia



appunto, in Europa siamo tutti o quasi spacciati. Se dovessi andare a logica, visto che tutte le testate nucleari sono nel Nord del Mondo, andrei a Sud. Sud America, parte Sud dell' Africa, Australia. Ma anche qui avresti bisogno di un un bunker e scorte di cibo, e lontano da aree densamente abitate. A seconda del numero di testate lanciate, insurrezioni sociali, scarsità di cibo e inquinamento radioattivo creerebbero il caos. Un bunker in Patagonia vicino alle Ande potrebbe essere un'idea.


----------



## Baba (18 Marzo 2022)

A 70 e passa anni non viene voglia di godersi la vita? Personaggi come Biden Draghi Putin ecc sono nella loro fase finale in questo mondo, chi glie lo fa fare di passare le giornate a occuparsi di chiamate,incontri formali, campagna elettorale, progetti futuri ecc?!


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sottolineiamo una cosa: nello stadio in cui Putin (in tutta la sua criminalità) sta per tenere il suo discorso ci saranno almeno 100.000 persone urlanti e acclamanti tutte con la bandiera della Russia. E' impressionante.
> 
> Se da noi, il Drago e Cacarella tengono un discorso in uno stadio, o ci vanno 10 persone o ce ne vanno sì 100.000, ma con pomodori e carote e melanzane da lanciare.



È per questo motivo che i nazisti occidentali la definiscono "dittatura".

Ti consiglio l'anniversario della liberazione, in Corea del Nord, doppio delle bandiere sicuro sicuro  .


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Detto questo, basta parlare di conflitti nucleari. Che ci sta un mucchio di gente che si impressiona (giustamente) in modo facile, poi ci sta male e si consuma dentro. E' autolesionista continuare ad agitare questo spettro.


----------



## sacchino (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Porca putt!!
> 
> Ci saranno 100.000 persone dentro lo stadio e 200.000 fuori!


Saranno tutti pagati, dai su sveglia però...


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> È per questo motivo che i nazisti occidentali la definiscono "dittatura".
> 
> Ti consiglio l'anniversario della liberazione, in Corea del Nord, doppio delle bandiere sicuro sicuro  .



Sarà dittatura ma non siamo a quei livelli. Non esageriamo su.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (18 Marzo 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Saranno tutti pagati, dai su sveglia però...



Allora è pieno di soldi, le sanzioni non servono a nulla


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Saranno tutti pagati, dai su sveglia però...



Sicuramente...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

ma dove si trova la diretta?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sarà dittatura ma non siamo a quei livelli. Non esageriamo su.



Infatti hanno la metà delle bandiere  .


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sottolineiamo una cosa: nello stadio in cui Putin (in tutta la sua criminalità) sta per tenere il suo discorso ci saranno almeno 100.000 persone urlanti e acclamanti tutte con la bandiera della Russia. E' impressionante.
> 
> Se da noi, il Drago e Cacarella tengono un discorso in uno stadio, o ci vanno 10 persone o ce ne vanno sì 100.000, ma con pomodori e carote e melanzane da lanciare.



diciamo che è anche un bene. Da tempo in Italia abbiamo capito che i politicanti parlano a vanvera.


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sembra che i russi non sitamo avanzando ne sul fronte kiev ne sul fronte sud occidentale(mykolaiv per poi andare ad odesssa), ma pare che siano riusciti a prendere Izium, città strategica per l'esercito ucraino con decine di migliaia di militari


A me izium non sembra importante per i russi. Si parla tanto di "hanno preso solo una città, cioè Kherson111!1!1!" ma guardando la mappa la Russia ha TUTTA l'ucraina orientale (quindi ha pure le regioni separatiste e le loro città), TUTTA l'ucraina meridionale tranne le due città Odessa e Mariupol che sono gli unici sbocchi al mare e sono circondati, TUTTA l'Ucraina settentrionale tranne la parte nordovest sopra Leopoli.
Questo significa che se l'esercito russo senza prendere nessuna altra città ricongiunge nord e sud abbiamo Kiev e tutti presidi delle grosse città tipi Kharkiv completamente circondati e impossibili da rifornire e sparirebbe pure l'ipotesi del governo e le forze ucraine che scappano a Leopoli per continuare lì la guerra. Tra l'altro con Zelensky e i suoi insaccati a Kiev in mezzo al territorio russo i polacchi potrebbero benissimo entrare nell'Ucraina occidentale come padroni invece che come forza che fornisce supporto.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma dove si trova la diretta?


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

pensavo fosse una cosa seria, ma la prima immagine è l'Al bano russo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

E' un peccato che non abbiano invitato Albano a cantare


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2022)

Ma deve sempre parlare o ha già parlato?


----------



## Baba (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Però… non mi aspettavo un concerto introduttivo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sottolineiamo una cosa: nello stadio in cui Putin (in tutta la sua criminalità) sta per tenere il suo discorso ci saranno almeno 100.000 persone urlanti e acclamanti tutte con la bandiera della Russia. E' impressionante.
> 
> Se da noi, il Drago e Cacarella tengono un discorso in uno stadio, o ci vanno 10 persone o ce ne vanno sì 100.000, ma con pomodori e carote e melanzane da lanciare.


devi considerare che i russi sono 140 milioni, piu del doppio degli italiani, aggiungici 20 anni di propaganda, 100 mila persone sono pure poche


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi è la festa dell'annessione della Crimea


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

non vorrà mica dichiarare guerra in questo clima di festa?


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> È per questo motivo che i nazisti occidentali la definiscono "dittatura".
> 
> Ti consiglio l'anniversario della liberazione, in Corea del Nord, doppio delle bandiere sicuro sicuro  .


Stiamo veramente usando la Corea del Nord come paragone positivo di regime "legittimato" dalle masse?


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2022)

Dai ma che pagliacciata è???


----------



## malos (18 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Però… non mi aspettavo un concerto introduttivo


Con la zeta sul bavero...


----------

